# Carl Friedrik Luxury Leather Goods



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

​
I just received this incredible beautiful and practical luggage from Carl Friedrik. If you want to get bumped up to first class, this is the luggage you carry on!

Brothers Niklas and Mattis Oppermann founded Carl Friedrik (formerly Oppermann) in 2012.

Their idea came from being frustrated with the lack of well-designed, quality leather products.

With respective backgrounds in business and design, they decided to make their own. The brothers searched the best tanneries and most skilled artisans in the world to help produce the first products.

After half a decade, they've developed a collection that includes some of the finest bags, wallets, and cases available. But the brothers will never settle, and keep tweaking and refining to improve with every production.










C3-4 Leather and nylon Holdall

Only $384

Features a large opening to access the spacious main compartment and two external zip pockets. One large fabric side pocket to separate shoes or used clothing from main compartment. In addition, C3-4 Holdall features a zip pocket and smaller fabric pockets internally. Comes with an adjustable webbing shoulder strap. Fits laptops up to 17″.

Vegetable-tanned leather

The oldest and most sustainable way of making leather. Unsurpassed quality and will age beautifully with its owner.​
Italian nylon canvas

A heavy duty fabric with a high strength-to-weight ratio. Commonly used in protection wear and other industrial applications.​
Heavy-duty Raccagni zipper

Every tooth in the zip has been individually brushed and polished before being assembled on the chain.​
*Width 46cm (18.1 inches)

Height 46cm (18.1 inches) excluding handles

Depth 20cm (7.9 inches)*​
Made in Porto, Portugal, where the factory has been making some of the finest fabric and leather accessories for more than 20 years.

And look at the details about where each element is made:


*Leather Vegetable-tanned Vachetta leather by Artigiano del Cuoio Tuscany, Italy*
*Fabric 290gsm heavy nylon canvas, with 48% recycled fibres Milan, Italy*
*Zipper Symmetrical, individually polished, gun-metal-finished zippers from Raccagni Bergamo, Italy*
*Lining 220gsm technical nylon canvas Milan, Italy*
*Rings & hooks Custom made, matte gun-metal-finished hardware Foshan, China*
These bags, wallets and tech cases are the maximum in quality from a well established company.

​


----------

